# Peugeot 206 from France



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi there !

Here are some pictures from France, in my Peugeot 206

Nakamichi CD45Z
Esoteric Audio E7054
Diamond Audio D7401
Scanspeak R2904 tweeters
Scanspeak 18W4 woofers
MTX Black Gold 10" BG104A as subwoofer

I wanted to save as I could the OEM look, because it's my everyday car.

I use a PPI Phase Shift PSC-221 as only processing at this time, I will upgrade later...

The purpose is to be able to change the head unit as I want, regardless its abilities in processing.

You will have to wait a bit for the pictures, 5 posts needed and it's the first one


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

You can't post pictures or links until you have 5 posts or more I believe. I don't see any pictures, so get posting! lol


----------



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

Let's do that


----------



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is the back :





















The tweeters :




















The woofers (inside the doors, not visible) :


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

damn these french guys have some nice equipment


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

What's the primary advantage of a sub configuration like that? Firing into the box as opposed to out of it.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

There's no advantage, if anything there's a disadvantage. It's only for looks.

I love your door panels!


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

frees up a little more space in the box.


----------



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

It's not really done to take some advantages of that, but the subwoofer chassis has some malformations, so that mounted normally it's impossible to have the box really "closed", by mounting the subwoofer like that the box is sealed 

The subwoofer box was made for a 12" subwoofer i had before, an infinity beta twelve, but it is dead


----------



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

The inside of the doors :



















The black paste is Brax Exvibration




The rack :

Without coverage and with temporary zapco amp



















With coverage and without subwoofer










The power wiring behind the subwoofer box










A view from inside the car











Wires on the rack's sides





















The cap used to filter the tweeters (6kHz, 6db slope)











The inside of the door pannels :


----------



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

The engine section :










The head unit :










And the car


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> There's no advantage, if anything there's a disadvantage. It's only for looks.
> 
> I love your door panels!


Looks like quicksilver interior. Is that from the factory or custom? Nice ride I wish we had 206's over here. Is there rally version from the factory with all wheel drive turbo-ed motor?


----------



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes it's the quiksilver interior, but it's tuned, the real quiksilver model is gray metal  But it's the factory interior for a quiksilver model.

The engine is a poor 70hp diesel, sorry, nothing to really be proud of


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Does the Esoteric e7 amp sound better than the Diamond d7 amp? I heard the Esoteric amps where built with better components.


----------



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

I did some tests @ home on my jamo system, tested a E7056 vs a D7056 from the latests models (> nr 4000), I found the E7 more musical.
Soundstage and dynamic were the same, but the E7 had more warmth, and on voice I found that more pleasant (in my opinion).

In the car with an active system it is much more difficult to compare in good conditions...


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

So where the e7 amps built with better components also? Wich parts in particular?


----------



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

No idea about that sorry, I think there are very much components changing, what is sure is that we imported many ED7 in France, and no one of them were exactly the same.

On the other hand, I tested @home too the 2 channel E7152 (1x600W bridged) vs the D7401 (mono 1x400W @4ohms) only on one speaker, with a music with very articulated bass (massive attack - safe from harm), and this isn't at all the same result.
The E7152 sounded louder, but the D7401 was very much more articulated and cleaner than the E7.

I would say the E7 are better on medium/treble, the D7 better on bass.


----------



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

Some new pictures...

Rack opened, jamo home subwoofer ( it can't work  ) :










Everyday version :










The side cover on the subwoofer box side needs to be rebuilt, it had been cut for the MTX BG (see pictures upper in the topic), and another rack cover will be done with cuts in it, for the amplifiers to be visible, for IASCA / EMMA competitions.

To be continued


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Are you using the PPI psc for phase shifting? Does it make the speaker sound like the are on axis?


----------



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

I would'nt say like on axis, because the left woofer is in the door, so it can't grow as high as the right one which is quite like on axis with the right ear...
But it is coherent enough yes


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Narbi,

Excellent use of space!!

The push pull fans are a nice touch  

Your doors look like they are extremely well done !


----------



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

Thx


----------

